# Upgrade géant d'un PowerBook



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour!
Tout d'abord, je vous donne ma configuration:
PowerBook G4 Titanium
Mac OS X 10.5.8-Léopard
Vue densemble du logiciel système :



> Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
> Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0
> Volume de démarrage :	Mac HD
> Mode de démarrage :	Normal
> ...



Je rajoute aussi que j'ai changer le lecteur DVD (pour un lecteur de MacBook Pro), la batterie et monter la RAM à 768Mo. Je sais, je peut la monter à 1Go, mais je doute que l'augmentation de la vitesse soit très significative...

Ma question est donc: "Que puis-je encore upgrader sur ma machine?" (je peut mettre un SSD,mais là, ça ne m'intéresse pas)

J'ai vu que certain constructeur notamment Intel, vendaient des processeur tout seul; puis je trafiquer et changer le mien? Puis je changer la carte mère pour une plus récente?
Je suis prêt à faire tout ce qui est (peut être) possible de faire, même si ce sont des opérations à risques...
Merci pour vos conseils et idées

*Toute bonne idée sera récompensée par un CdB!*


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> *Toute bonne idée sera récompensée par un CdB!*


Tu as oublié la CG qui ne peut plus faire face. Même pour du surf, c'est la misère. ^^
Changer le CM = changer de Mac, ça te coutera moins cher, pour de meilleures performances.
La bonne idée : ce Titanium à ça place au musée, ou chez un collectionneur. 
J'attends les Cdb.


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Et la carte Graphique, je peut la changer?
Pour la CM, il y a pleins de gens qui en vendent sur Internet; évidamment, la plupart sont cassé mais certaine fonctionne encore... Comment je peut choisir une CM? Tout est compatible?

Et pour le processeur?


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai le même chez ma mère et ça lui va bien pour le mail et Internet. Elle est aussi sous Leopard avec 1 Go de RAM, un DD WD qui a 3 ans et qui est bien plus rapide que celui d'origine.

C'est tout ce que tu peux faire en dehors du SSD.

Ensuite c'est une carte mère pour PowerPC, pas pour Intel ... j'ai peur que tes connaissances en composants soient un peu limitées si tu ne sais pas que ces CPU/Sockets sont fondamentalement différents ... un peu comme vouloir remplacer un GPU ATI par un GPU NVidia sur le même socket ... 

Désolé mais tu ne peux plus rien faire pour cette ancienne bien qu'excellente machine. Témoin d'une époque où le PPC ça me parlait quand même plus que cette vieillerie de 40 ans de x86 ...


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Et la carte Graphique, je peut la changer?
> Pour la CM, il y a pleins de gens qui en vendent sur Internet; évidamment, la plupart sont cassé mais certaine fonctionne encore... Comment je peut choisir une CM? Tout est compatible?
> 
> Et pour le processeur?


Je ne pense pas que toutes les CM soient compatibles( à vérifier).
La CG est soudée sur la CM, et un grand nombre de ses petites bêtes (CG mortes) ont été la cause de la mise au rebut des Titaniums par leurs propriétaires.
A part si tu es collectionneur, cette machine n'a absolument aucun intérêt.
Et il y'a encore moins intérêt à le "booster", le rapport qualité-prix n'en vaut pas la chandelle.

 Bon, ça vient ce Cdb 

:mouais:


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai le même chez ma mère et ça lui va bien pour le mail et Internet. Elle est aussi sous Leopard avec 1 Go de RAM, un DD WD qui a 3 ans et qui est bien plus rapide que celui d'origine



Techniquement parlanr, moi aussi il me va "bien"; il rame un peu, mais globalement, ça va.



> C'est tout ce que tu peux faire en dehors du SSD.


Je pense qu'un SSD, c'est très cher pour pas beaucoup de vitesse gagnée (tout du moins, sur une bécane comme la mienne)



> Ensuite c'est une carte mère pour PowerPC, pas pour Intel ... j'ai peur que tes connaissances en composants soient un peu limité si tu ne sais pas que ces CPU sont fondamentalement différents ... un peu comme vouloir remplacer un GPU ATI par un GPU NVidia sur le même socket ...


Il est vrai que mes connaissance sont très limitées; c'est l'occasion d'apprendre!
Ensuite, si on change tout par des composants plus récents?



> Désolé mais tu ne peux plus rien faire pour cette ancienne bien qu'excellente machine. Témoin d'une époque où le PPC ça me parlait quand même plus que cette vieillerie de 40 ans de x86 ...



Y a forcément quelque chose à faire... ça me déprime de rien pouvoir faire; je suis sûre que quelqu'un de très chevronné pourrais faire qqchose. Je ne suis pas ce quelqu'un, mais s'il peut le faire, c'est que s'est faisable...






subsole a dit:


> Bon, ça vient ce Cdb
> 
> :mouais:



 Déjà parti!


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

Oui, il y'a un truc à faire, vends le à un collectionneur ou commence un musée. 
Je le sais parce que j'en ai un dans un placard. 


esv^^ a dit:


> Déjà parti!



 Pas trop tôt.


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai vraiment envi de faire un truc avec!


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Y a forcément quelque chose à faire... ça me déprime de rien pouvoir faire; je suis sûre que quelqu'un de très chevronné pourrais faire qqchose. Je ne suis pas ce quelqu'un, mais s'il peut le faire, c'est que s'est faisable...




Non car tu as du le remarquer chez Apple tout est optimisé et fait sur mesure pour chaque gamme de machine. Il te faudrait refaire une carte mère Intel complète et au même format que la carte PPC. Tu ne peux pas réutiliser les puces de la carte actuelle, en partie parce que leurs firmwares sont programmé pour gérer des données en Big Indian alors que le x86 gère du little endian (format que j'ai toujours détesté car en sens inverse de l'écriture, surement inventé par des gens à l'esprit torturé).

Mais si tu as quelques millions de dollars, un labo de recherches/développement et des entrées chez TMSC pour le faire fabriquer, pourquoi pas ...


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Il te faudrait refaire une carte mère Intel complète et au même format que la carte PPC.



Refaire ou acheter des composant?


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

Je reviens sur ma position, il y a un truc intéressant à lui faire faire => Clic si tu as une amie ou voisine sympa


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

AhAhAh!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

Je peut changer ma CM avec une CM de PowerBook G4 du modèle supérieur?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------

Je tiens juste à dire que je ne peut plus distribuer de CDB aujourd'hui; les autres réponses seront récompensées demain!


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> AhAhAh!!!
> 
> Je peut changer ma CM avec une CM de PowerBook G4 du modèle supérieur?





Non ... ou alors à coup de burin ...


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Non



Parceque? Je pensais que si je changeais ma CM, je pourrais ensuite changer certains composants plus compatible...


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Parceque? Je pensais que si je changeais ma CM, je pourrais ensuite changer certains composants plus compatible...



On est dans le tout soudé la plupart du temps, et c'est comme ça pour la plupart des portables. 

Ensuite je ne vois pas comment tu trouveras une carte mère qui rentre pile poil dans ce boitier (il faut tenir compte de la connectique qui est vers l'arrière sur les Titanium ...

Sérieux tu te lances dans "Mission Impossible" ...


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Sérieux tu te lances dans "Mission Impossible" ...



Ca a l'air difficile ouais... Ca me branche; enfin, il me faudra pas mal d'aide... Je peut compter sur vous???


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ca a l'air difficile ouais... Ca me branche; enfin, il me faudra pas mal d'aide... Je peut compter sur vous???



Je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider malheureusement, je crois que tu ne saisis pas à quoi tu t'attaques ... Ca dépasse largement nos compétences.


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider malheureusement, je crois que tu ne saisis pas à quoi tu t'attaques ... Ca dépasse largement nos compétences.



Nos compétences? Tu parles pour qui? Tout les utilisateurs de MacGé?
Je vais peut être abandonner alors; ou plutôt ne pas commencer!


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je tiens juste à dire que je ne peut plus distribuer de CDB aujourd'hui; les autres réponses seront récompensées demain!



C'est bon; j'en donne à nouveau...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juin 2012)

@Melaure : t'a oublié oldmac je crois 


Salut, tu peut mettre une CM de titanium à 1 GHz, 1 go de ram et un SSD, après tu peut pas faire grand chose, fin tu peut intégrer une webcam si tu est prêt à percer la coque et un module bluetooth aussi (ce coup ci, sans aucun dégât sur la coque du mac)


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Ok, va falloir que je trouve tout ça puis que je calcule le montant...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juin 2012)

Bah au moins 300 pour la cm, 100 le SSD IDE d'occaz, 30 la webcam qui va biens avec le module bluetooth


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2012)

Ca va faire un beau massacre ...


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Je vois l'idée... Aucun intérêt. Autant économiser un peu plus et acheter une bombe dans qques années... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------

Je met en résolu alors; le sujet est clos!


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je met en résolu alors; le sujet est clos!



Merde, elle est ou l'iCone pour afficher résolu?


----------



## esv^^ (25 Juin 2012)

Pour un SSD, est ce que celui là est  compatible avec mon PowerBook G4 Titanium, ou mon MacBook Pro 2007?

Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juin 2012)

Non. Il faut de l'IDE. Mais ça n'existe plus.


----------



## esv^^ (26 Juin 2012)

Mince... Je cherche le moins cher possible; si qqun a une piste, je prend!


----------



## Suzumebachi (26 Juin 2012)

ça va te revenir plus chère d'amélioré ton powerbook que d'acheter un autre mac d'occase. Les macbook blanc de 2007/2008 partent dans les 300 pour les moins chère que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non. Il faut de l'IDE. Mais ça n'existe plus.



Mais bien sur que si !!!

Et même tout une gamme !


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

Cool! Tu penses que  c'est un bon plan pour mon PBG4?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Mais bien sur que si !!!
> 
> Et même tout une gamme !


Arfff, génial.


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Cool! Tu penses que  c'est un bon plan pour mon PBG4?



Si tu as les sous, surement ... Leurs versions SATA font parties des meilleurs SSD du marché, donc je suppose que leur modèle PATA doivent être bons aussi.


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu as les sous



Pas faux... C'est un obstacle important... que je ne surmonterais pas cette fois ci;
_*Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un SSD pas cher et compatible avec un PBG4 Titanium et/ou un MacBook Pro 2007 (en alu)???*_
​  Merci ​


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Pas faux... C'est un obstacle important... que je ne surmonterais pas cette fois ci;
> _*Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un SSD pas cher et compatible avec un PBG4 Titanium et/ou un MacBook Pro 2007 (en alu)???*_
> ​  Merci ​



Après si c'est une machine d'agrément ou de collection, tu n'as peut-être pas besoin d'un SSD de 256 Go, un 40 ou 80 Go peut suffir ?


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Après si c'est une machine d'agrément ou de collection, tu n'as peut-être pas besoin d'un SSD de 256 Go, un 40 ou 80 Go peut suffir ?



Evidamment; je cherche plus la rapidité plutôt que la quantité (j'ai des DDE). Mais comme tout le monde sait:


> Tout ce qui est rare est cher.
> Un cheval bon marché est rare
> Donc, un cheval bon marché est cher!



C'est pour cela que je demande des pistes... Quelqu'un?


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Euh ... oui c'est sur le steak de cheval est de plus en plus cher mais quel rapport ... ?


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

Aucun. Je cherche juste un SSD bon marché, mais c'est assez rare!
Donc, si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis intéressé!


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Essaye le truc chinois de l'autre sujet ... il a plusieurs tailles sur sa boutique iBêêêê


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Essaye le truc chinois de l'autre sujet ... il a plusieurs tailles sur sa boutique iBêêêê



Euh... Quel truc chinois de quel autre sujet? Tu peut me filer le liens plz?
Merci


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Dans le sujet "Combien de Mac avez-vous chez vous" ou tu postes souvent ...


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Dans le sujet "Combien de Mac avez-vous chez vous" ou tu postes souvent ...



Je cherche...


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Je trouve que cela sert à rien d'upgrader un PowerBook Titanium si tu as un MacBook Pro !


----------



## esv^^ (27 Juin 2012)

Merci de tes judicieux conseils. Moi je trouve cela utile; j'ai peut être mes raisons!


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Merci de tes judicieux conseils. Moi je trouve cela utile; j'ai peut être mes raisons!


De rien, c'est un plaisir.

Mais tu vas mettre beaucoup d'argent dans un machine totalement obsolète face à YouTube (Flash en général) pas de jeux vidéos ....

Soit, fais ce qu'il te plaît.


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Quand c'est pour sa collection, ce n'est pas pareil. Et autant le faire tant que les produits sont dispos. Va trouver des cartes accélératrices 68k ou PPC aujourd'hui ...


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Quand c'est pour sa collection, ce n'est pas pareil. Et autant le faire tant que les produits sont dispos. Va trouver des cartes accélératrices 68k ou PPC aujourd'hui ...


Mettre des sommes d'argent +/- importantes dans un Mac qui a quasiment dix ans, perso je n'y vois pas l'intêret. J'ai acheté une fois une mémoire 512Mo pour mon G4 DA 533 pour une dizaine d'euros ...

Chacun voit midi à sa porte.


----------



## melaure (28 Juin 2012)

Certains sont de vrais collectionneurs dans l'âme c'est tout. D'autres aiment s'amuser avec quelques vieux logiciels qui ne déméritent pas forcément aujourd'hui. Quelques-uns le font au niveau associatif pour remettre le matériel en circulation dans des écoles par exemple. Après il y en a aussi d'autres qui le font pour gagner un peu d'argent sur les PA ou sur eBay, chacun sa motivation comme tu dis ...

Donc selon ses motivations on peut y mettre de l'argent ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mettre des sommes d'argent +/- importantes dans un Mac qui a quasiment dix ans, perso je n'y vois pas l'intêret. J'ai acheté une fois une mémoire 512Mo pour mon G4 DA 533 pour une dizaine d'euros ...
> 
> Chacun voit midi à sa porte.


ça, c'est parce que tu n'as jamais eu de titanium. :love:


----------



## tsss (28 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je trouve que cela sert à rien d'upgrader un PowerBook Titanium si tu as un MacBook Pro !



Je trouve au contraire que c'est sympa, surtout quand on à le gout de la bidouille et un zeste de curiosité.

Surtout que ce genre de machine reste (les G4 en général), à mon gout, encore utilisable au quotidien, surf, office, mail ...
Après si l'utilisation d'un ordi ce limite à mater des vidéos sur youtube et jouer à des jeux .... 

Beaucoup de connaissances ont mis un pied dans le monde d'Ox X via ce genre de machine qu'ils ont eu pour une poignée d'euros (après y'en avait avec de grosses mains ...) et une autre poignée pour boosté le bouzin, mais jamais plus de 350 au total.



Et encore, quand on aime, on ne compte pas !
Regardes :


----------



## melaure (28 Juin 2012)

Superbe Palourde. J'en ai une aussi mais je regrette d'avoir laissé partir un modèle Orange de récup avec une coque en superbe état (ce qui m'a déplus d'après un de mes contact, c'est que le gars à curieusement mis en vente sur eBay une palourde Orange ensuite ...  . Ça pouvait être une autre palourde Orange mais c'est quand même une drôle de coïncidence). Ca m'a tellement scié que j'ai pas cherché à en savoir plus, et je ne récupère plus pour les autres sauf pour OrdiEcole ...

Elle était si belle (avec le caoutchouc ultra doux et propre ... )


----------



## tsss (28 Juin 2012)

Oh que oui elle est belle ! Et malgré son âge elle remplira très bien son rôle : écouter de la musique & taper du texte sur textedit puis l'éditer.

Je comprends bien ta déception, c'est pas très sympa de la part de ta connaissance ... pas cool :confuses:

J'ai donné quelques machine, à chaque fois proche de la poubelle puis finalement réparée, reboostée.
un mac mini de la première heure complètement désossé (une sorte de lego avec des pièce manquante), un powerbook alu avec la dalle HS, un ibook G4 aux multiples connecteurs désoudés .. tous ont repris vie et je sais que là ou ils sont, ils sont bien et les personnes qui les utilisent sont bien contentes d'avoir un ordinateur !


----------



## esv^^ (29 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> je n'y vois pas l'intêret.



Je me contre-fou de l'intérêt que tu vois dans ce que je fais!





iMacounet a dit:


> Soit, fais ce qu'il te plaît.



Une fois de plus, Merci de me permettre de faire ce que je veux sur un machine qui m'appartiens!
enfoir... Je le pense très fort


...


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

QUel SSD pour ce Mac?
Est ce que celui là est bon?
Merci de vos réponses!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Pour choisir mon SSD, il faut choisir une interface; je doit choisir laquelle moi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> Pour choisir mon SSD, il faut choisir une interface; je doit choisir laquelle moi?



Voilà ce que me dit MacWay; une réponse...


> Mercury Legacy Pro (IDE/ATA)
> Avec le Mercury Legacy Pro, OWC a fait le pari de proposer un SSD IDE/ATA pour les possesseurs de Mac pré-Intel. iBook G3, iBook G4, PowerBook G3, PowerBook G4 Titanium, PowerBook G4 Aluminium, Mac mini G4 , vous aimez votre "bon vieux Mac" ! Intégrant les mêmes composants que les SSD SATA, à savoir un contrôleur SandForce SF1200 dernier cri et de la mémoire flash NAND hautes performances, le Mercury Legacy a été pensé pour redonner un coup de fouet à votre ordinateur.
> 
> Compatibilité : iBook G3/G4, PowerBook G3/G4 équipé d'un port ATA
> Capacité disponible : 60 Go



Je cherche donc un SSD IDE ou ATA

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

180&#8364; ici... A ce prix, je rejoint l'idée d'iMacounet. Enfin, heureusement que le marché de l'occasion existe!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

Et celui ci, il est compatible?

Est il possible de trouver des adaptateurs pour la compatibilité entre les "nouveaux" SSD et ma carte mère?

Merci pour vos réponse...



Rappel: Il me reste encore des CdB à distribuer, si jamais...


----------



## tsss (5 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> QUel SSD pour ce Mac?
> 
> ..



Pour ton Titanium, ce sera obligatoirement un disque ayant une interface IDE, donc oublies les disques sata, oublies les adaptateurs sata>IDE ou l'inverse je ne pense pas que ça rentre dans le bidule.

Regardes par ici, c'est pas cher, ça durera ce que ça durera ... 

Dans ma palourde il tourne très bien ... si on peut dire "tourner" !


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Pour ton Titanium, ce sera obligatoirement un disque ayant une interface IDE, donc oublies les disques sata, oublies les adaptateurs sata>IDE ou l'inverse je ne pense pas que ça rentre dans le bidule.
> 
> Regardes par ici, c'est pas cher, ça durera ce que ça durera ...
> 
> Dans ma palourde il tourne très bien ... si on peut dire "tourner" !



On non, l'annonce a été supprimé en l'espace de quelques heures... Une autre source?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Est ce qu'un adaptateur augmente la vitesse du ATA ou la vitesse reste bloquée a celle du ATA/IDE?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

bha oui, ici 

Et un lien vers le vendeur !

Pour info, j'ai été livré en 7 jours, et pour le moment rien à redire sur ce ssd qui c'est certain ne doit pas être de la mm qualité qu'un autre à 180 boulettes, mais bon à toi de jauger


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Oh, nickel, merci beaucoup!
Tu me dit que c'est sûr que c'est compatible avec mon PBG4?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Oh, nickel, merci beaucoup!
> Tu me dit que c'est sûr que c'est compatible avec mon PBG4?



Bha, je l'ai monté dans une palourde (1999), c'est un ssd IDE donc pas de soucis pour ton PB, t'as de la chance l'upgrade est simple sur un Titanium


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2012)

Ok vous nous tenez au courant de la durée de vie ?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Ok vous nous tenez au courant de la durée de vie ?





pas de mauvaises ondes siouplé, stay positive, mais oui le jour il claque je viendrais reposter ici même tourne vis en main 

edit : et puis, ils ont l'air très recommandable ces gens là ...


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Bha, je l'ai monté dans une palourde (1999), c'est un ssd IDE donc pas de soucis pour ton PB, t'as de la chance l'upgrade est simple sur un Titanium



Oui, je l'ai démonté des dizaines de fois, et c'est très rapide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

Après, je perd un peu d'espace disque; déjà que je suis souvent à 5Go...
Il n'y  a pas une histoire comme quoi il y aurais des boîtiers pour se servir de son DDI comme DDE?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> .....
> Il n'y  a pas une histoire comme quoi il y aurais des boîtiers pour se servir de son DDI comme DDE?



Un boitier externe usb ou fw vide pour y loger ton ancien disque ? si c'est la question, oui ça existe à tout les prix ...


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Nickel, je vais chercher ça chez MacWay...

Encore merci pour ton aide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




tsss a dit:


> Un boitier externe usb ou fw vide pour y loger ton ancien disque ? si c'est la question, oui ça existe à tout les prix ...



J'en ai un; est il bon? Je crois que oui, mais une confirmation ne fait jamais de mal! Voilà ces caractéristiques:





> oîtier aluminium USB 2.0 pour disque dur IDE 2,5" Boîtier aluminium USB 2.0 pour disque dur IDE 2,5" Argent, boîtier disque dur externe, connexion: port USB 2.0, taux transfert: 480 Mbps, alimentation via USB, Hot-Plugin tout comme Plug and Play Support, dimensions: (B)70 x (P)120 x (H)10 mm, câble USB incl., pochette de protection, CD avec instruction et pilote (UA0040A)


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

ouep, c'est bon comme boitier usb ide


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci. Je vais donner quelques CdB pour pouvoir te donner le tien!


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> J'en ai un; est il bon? Je crois que oui, mais une confirmation ne fait jamais de mal! Voilà ces caractéristiques:



Je déjà essayé ce genre de boîtier (chez grosbill je crois), et franchement 90% des boitiers des assembleurs PC, c'est vraiment de la camelote. Si on veut un truc à la hauteur de nos Macs, faut prendre chez OWC ou équivalent (avec un intérieur bien conçu, système anti-vibration et des bonnes puces).

Ton type de boîtier, le DD ne tient pas que par le port ATA ... il n'y a pas de vis à l'intérieur ni rien qui sert bien le DD ! C'est vraiment juste pour dépanner mais pour mois ça montre bien le nivellement par le bas que le monde PC a fait dans la micro ...


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Je vois l'idée... Enfin, moi, c'est juste pour une utilisation fixe, pas nomade donc si c'est juste un problème de fixation, ça ira!
Sachant que je veut un prix minimum!
Au pire, je revend ce disque interne...


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> ......
> Au pire, je revend ce disque interne...



Oué mais non, ça sert souvent un disque externe .... 
Rien que pour faire des images des différents Os X en cas de réinstallation, après pour réinstaller Mac Os sur un PPC il faut un disque externe Firewire et pas ce gourer dans les options de partitionnement qui ne sont pas les mêmes pour un disque bootable sous architecture intel .... c'est chiant ça d'ailleurs !


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai mais j'ai déjà un DDE... Et ce DDI ne fait que 40 Go (donc 37) je crois...
Tu va me dire; le SSD ne fait que 35...


----------

